

Debian's policy-rc.d infrastructure explained - HerrMonnezza
http://blog.zugschlus.de/archives/974-Debians-Policy-rc.d-infrastructure-explained.html

======
hhtpcd
If it's not loading,
[https://web.archive.org/web/20140327064904/http://blog.zugsc...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140327064904/http://blog.zugschlus.de/archives/974-Debians-
Policy-rc.d-infrastructure-explained.html)

